

Amazon Ships Ad-Supported Kindle Early - mjh8136
http://technology.inc.com/2011/04/27/amazon-ships-ad-supported-kindle-early/

======
benologist
$25 discount seems kind of ridiculous. Book/magazine/etc advertising alone
would be worth > $25 over the year(s) someone's got one.

------
wccrawford
Genius quote: "I'd rather pay extra for NO ADS"

... Uh, lady, you -can-. This is a discount for those who wouldn't rather pay
extra. Jeez.

------
kyleslattery
The weirdest thing to me about this Kindle is the price point--why not drop
another $15 and make it $99? At $114, it just doesn't seem very appealing, but
I feel like they could sell a ton of them advertising it as "under $100".

~~~
nickythegreek
I would bet that is plan, when the Holiday season hits.

------
dmazin
No one thinks this is sane, right? Have ads burned onto your reading
experience for 25 freaking bucks?

~~~
suninwinter
I wouldn't get it, but it shouldn't actually affect the reading experience:

"When you buy Kindle with Special Offers, you are getting the same bestselling
Kindle for $25 less—only $114. Special offers and sponsored screensavers
display on the Kindle screensaver and on the bottom of the home screen—they
don't interrupt reading."

